# Google- How can fatty liver be treated? - NDTV.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">How can fatty liver be treated?NDTV.com, IndiaCould I be having *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) or amoebiasis in addition to a fatty liver? I eat green vegetables with fruits and less of non-vegetarian food. Please advise. A. No drug has been approved for the treatment of fatty liver. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

